

Ask HN: Thoughts on invite-only startups? - s12chung


======
mikeburrelljr
Invite-only is good for testing your MVP early and gaining a core group of
initial users through exclusivity.

However, eventually you should open up to the masses to continue to scale.
(See facebook's model)

